# rockwell 28-100 or 28-113



## gfe76 (Jun 6, 2010)

I have both these machines. they are both in excellent condition, but I am selling one to a neighbor. What's a good price? $200? Which one should I keep? They look almost identical, except the 100 has a 1/3 hp (1725 rpm) motor and the 113 has a 1/2 hp (1725 rpm) motor. I also thought about keeping them both and putting a wood cutting blade on one and a metal cutting blade on the other, but I just don't use a metal cutting blade that often. Thanks


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Other than motor size, there's not much to go on. I'd keep the one that's in the best shape as far as bearings, tires, and guide blocks go. Is a 10" band saw doing everything you need? If not maybe consider selling both and getting a 14". As far a metal cutting, can you get the speed down on either to make this practical?


----------



## gfe76 (Jun 6, 2010)

thanks john. wasn't thinking clearly about speed for metal cutting.
I'll probably keep the 113 since it has 1/2 hp motor. Both saws about equal in condition. What is a fair price for the 100? Paint is very good, everything in excellent shape and runs very well.


----------



## anjp (May 10, 2020)

I realize this is an old thread. If you still have either machine, can you measure the diameter of the v-thread pulley on the motor? I was given the 28-113 model but the motor is missing the drive pulley. It would be great to know the diameter for belt length and appropriate ratio. Thanks!




gfe76 said:


> I have both these machines. they are both in excellent condition, but I am selling one to a neighbor. What's a good price? $200? Which one should I keep? They look almost identical, except the 100 has a 1/3 hp (1725 rpm) motor and the 113 has a 1/2 hp (1725 rpm) motor. I also thought about keeping them both and putting a wood cutting blade on one and a metal cutting blade on the other, but I just don't use a metal cutting blade that often. Thanks


----------

